# Where can I buy parts for Pflueger Trion reel?



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have my brother's spinning reel at home because I assured I him I could find a bail spring to replace the broken one on his Pflueger Trion but I am having problems finding a place online that carries Pflueger parts. Can someone help me out with a site? I wanted to find their site because I don't even have the manual so I was hoping to find the schematic online as well.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Call Old dutchman's by Hoover Dam, on Sunbury Rd. she should have what you want. 614-891-2653 They repair just about every type of reel known.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Call Old dutchman's by Hoover Dam, on Sunbury Rd. she should have what you want. 614-891-2653 They repair just about every type of reel known.


 Old Dutchman carries no Pflueger parts. I just now gave them a call.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

Phone: 1-800-347-3759
Call the company!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> Phone: 1-800-347-3759
> Call the company!


 If I could only get them to answer! I made it to an automated attendant one time and sat on hold for 10 minutes. The next few times I have only got an endless ring.

I did receive an e-mail back today from their web site stating that they could supply me with a schematic. However, she did not attach it so I am not sure whether she is e-mailing it or snail mailing it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I somewhat took Grumpy's advice in contacting the company. Actually I had been trying but to no avail by phone but I also sent them an e-mail to get more info. I had asked for the schematic which the lady representative sent me an e-mail indicating she would send. In about a week or so I received the schematic via standard mail. However, my problem still was not solved because the schematic did not have the part numbers listed but simply a key number and a part description. So I sent her another e-mail indicating my dilemma and she just replied to me today that she would be sending me out a bail spring in the mail right away. Since I did not get a price from her I am guessing it is free of charge. I sent her an e-mail back with a huge thanks.


----------

